# Can I cancel ebay buy that I just did with paypal?



## tester1 (4 Nov 2012)

as above?

Thanks


----------



## chrisboy (4 Nov 2012)

Was it an auction or a buy it now? If it was a buy it now, you could contact the seller and tell him you made a mistake, he might refuse the paypal payment for you.. 

If it was an auction, i doubt they'll do it for you..


----------



## tester1 (4 Nov 2012)

it was a buy it now ... found it cheaper elsewhere since


----------



## chrisboy (4 Nov 2012)

tester1 said:


> it was a buy it now ... found it cheaper elsewhere since



Ask him/her, ya never know, ive had one or two cancelled, just mail them through ebay, a lot of sellers dont want the hassle, so will just null your bid..


----------

